

I'm Solving my Problems by Writing - petesoder
http://blog.petesoder.com/blog/2013/04/24/im-solving-my-problems-by-writing/

======
SonicSoul
I find that formalizing my thoughts into a coherent description/post will most
often result in one of the following:

    
    
        a. clear solution to my problem emerges organically
        b. makes me realize the problem is something different all together. 
        c. at the very least, solidifies my understanding of the problem, and eventual solution will be hard to forget

